
Parallelized web site creating and selling - underperformingstocks.com - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/2011/01/31/parallelized-web-site-creating-and-selling-underperformingstocks-com
======
davidw
I really have no idea how this will go, and could see it being a flop, or
working out well. The one thing I am happy about is that either way, the site
will trade hands after a month, leaving me to concentrate on other things,
rather than sitting around causing me to wonder if there's something I could
do with it...

~~~
chrisduesing
I added a bid for you. It is nice to see something that isnt a mlm scheme on
flippa, not to mention is RoR.

I don't know if flippa is really set up for what you are doing either, but I
did actually toy with the idea of starting a site that does more or less what
you are attempting. The idea is that you put a basic website/design up, and
people who place bids get to make suggestions. Each bid/suggestion combo
creates a fork of the auction. Seller can choose to pursue only the highest
bid of all the auctions, or each of the branch winners.

~~~
davidw
Cool - thank you!

Your idea sounds a bit complex, somehow, but I really like the idea of trying
to do this on a repeatable basis. I guess I'll see how it goes this once, and
think about it.

~~~
chrisduesing
Yea I am probably describing the implementation more than the idea, and of
course that may not be the best way to do it. Its probably easier to think of
it as a way for template dev/designers to get paid for plugins or incremental
updates. It could also be used by open source project owners to monetize their
work by selling features to corporate clients. Before today I hadn't really
considered it for what you are trying to do, but some variation might make
sense.

